# iMac chrome goose neck thing



## pcouture (Jan 12, 2002)

Apparently, the patent which Apple holds for the swivel arm on the new iMac is built to accept a REMOVABLE flat screen.

It does not take that much imagination to think they could possibly come up with a removable "tablet" in the next release or as an option or add-on. The tablet would work very much in the same way as a PDA (stylus, etc.). You cold take it with you and "sync" with the base upon returning home. As a bonus, it also implies that it's a touch screen!

I know, it's quite an expensive thing to take with you. Then there's the lid or cover issue, but still, it's not THAT far fetched...

What do YOU think?


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

Steve Jobs has different options. This could be one. It is not so expensive to make an optical device(used for elections in Belgium and playing Electro), but writing on the screen can make the whole thing not so solid.


----------



## Laurent LaSalle (Jan 12, 2002)

Maybe it implies something to do with an optional 17" flat screen later this year? I doubt this is it since it involves having a video card that support higher resolution... Any comments?


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

That's what we have the VGA output for 
But, maaybe...


----------



## Koelling (Jan 13, 2002)

That would certainly be innovative, but as much as I hear people talk about a PDA, didn't Jobs specifically say no hand helds? He had his Newton and he hasn't said anything to change his stance of no new PDA.


----------



## Anton (Jan 23, 2002)

maybe it's removable just so that they don't have to replace the whole thing when people start reporting cracks in those fancy-dancy clear edges.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 24, 2002)

If you freeze-frame the iMac promo video on the line "This is an iMac on steroids", when the design is appearing on the screen, you can actually see some sort of components in the neck itself. Probably to make it 'modular' so it will be easier to create new variations on the iMac.


----------



## dlookus (Jan 25, 2002)

> Maybe it implies something to do with an optional 17" flat screen later this year? I doubt this is it since it involves having a video card that support higher resolution... Any comments?



This sounds good, but the Geforce2MX can easily support a higher res. I would get an iMac if the screen was larger. They're probably just waiting for the price to come down some more. I'd like to see it be wide screen like the cinema display.


----------



## simX (Jan 28, 2002)

...such a kickass iMac if Apple had a model that has a cinema display on the chrome neck.


----------



## ksv (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *...such a kickass iMac if Apple had a model that has a cinema display on the chrome neck.   *



hehe 
then the half ball would look smaller on pictures


----------



## uoba (Feb 1, 2002)

it fall over!

I reckon it's for the optional screen sizes. )or even to flip your screen vertically! Good for A4 size designs etc.)


----------



## ulrik (Feb 9, 2002)

It would fall over, yes! Everybody who ever carried a Cinema Display knows that  These things are heavy, not even the 23 lbs iMac base would balance that out.


----------



## simX (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm sure Apple could just fill all the empty spaces inside the iMac's base with osmium. 

Or, knowing Apple, they'll make a super-duper-light cinema display. 

You know what's interesting, though?  Apple officially "supports" picking up the iMac by the neck.  In a KBase article that MacFixIt mentioned the other day, it actually showed a picture of someone lifting it up by the neck.  That thing must be hella strong...


----------



## JakPuma (Feb 10, 2002)

I saw one at the Raleigh CompUSA 2 days ago.  It didn't look like that the screen was removeable, however it had these big things in it.


----------



## Laurent LaSalle (Feb 10, 2002)

> Apple officially "supports" picking up the iMac by the neck.



Of course, it's the main reason why the "neck" is in strong stainless steel! Like the original iMac, the iMac G4 has it's own "handle" so it would be easier to transport...


----------



## tcjohns (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh, I am truly jealous. Did someone say they saw the new imac at CompUSA in Raleigh. I was just at CompUSA in Greensboro, NC on one of my monthly treks and they didn't have them yet. Maybe I need to plan another trip. I was looking into a G4 tower but with monitor the system would run about $4000. I just want to burn DVDs and 800 MHz is twice my current speed. Does anyone know how hard it might be to replace the hard drive in one of those things. I hate to give up my 120 GB drive for a paltry 40 or 60 GB. I suspect it's like the cube and ibook. Don't go prying around where you don't belong.
-Chet


----------



## ulrik (Feb 15, 2002)

Replacing the HDD in a Cube is no problem...

But have you considered buying an external firewire casing? It's around 100 bucks and it works like a charm!


----------



## tcjohns (Feb 15, 2002)

Actually the cube is my wife's so I don't dare go messing with it. I have replaced the hard drive in my imac, powerbook (Pismo) and daughters clamshell ibook. The last one was hard on the nerves. I've got several external drive enclosures. I mostly use them for archives and back-up. I find the firewire enclosures for the extra 3.5 inch hard drives to be small (size of the ipod) and useful if not cheaper than buying dedicated external drives. Still, my desk is cluttered with peripherals and cables already so I prefer a large internal drive. The 120 GB 7200 rpm drive in my imac was only $199 at Best Buy. I still think it was mispriced. 
-Chet


----------



## JakPuma (Feb 15, 2002)

> Did someone say they saw the new imac at CompUSA in Raleigh.
> -Chet [/B]


It was ME allright!  I can't wait until the Apple store opens in Southpoint Mall in March.  In case u were wondering, the CompUSA i meant is the one on Glenwood Ave. in case thers more than 1.


----------



## tcjohns (Feb 15, 2002)

That's the only one in Raleigh as far as I know. I'm originally from Greenville so we used to trek up there to CompUSA (me) and to Crabtree Valley Mall (the rest of the family). I heard you were getting an apple store, thought it was only a rumor. I may have to see about transferring back to NC (Eastern) just so I can get to the apple store on a regular basis.


----------



## JakPuma (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, it couldn't be one, as it was on ABC11 news several times.   But anyway, the mall is in Durham btw.


----------

